# Tunnel Height



## edkedk (May 2, 2013)

What is the minimum tunnel height for G scale trains?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

edkedk said:


> What is the minimum tunnel height for G scale trains?


I found this, (a copy and paste)

The National Model Railroad Association has standards and recommended practices for just about every aspect of the hobby, including clearances. The table below is based upon their recommendations. For more detailed information, see their Standard S-7. Remember, these are only recommendations and only the minimums...you may desire greater vertical clearances in some areas for scenic effect or for access to the trains. (Our fingers don't scale down.)Also, these figures do not take into account any additional height required for the roadbed and benchwork used to support your tracks.

Minimum Vertical Clearances

Z Scale: 1 3/16 - 1 1/4" 30 - 32mm
N Scale: 1 9/32 - 1 23/32" 32 - 44mm
TT Scale: 1 11/16 - 2 5/16" 43 - 58mm
HO Scale: 2 11/32 - 3 5/32" 59 - 80 mm
S Scale: 3 3/16 - 4 5/16" 81 - 110mm
O Scale: 4 1/4 - 5 3/4" 108 - 146mm
Large Scales: 6 3/8 - 9 17/32" 162 - 242mm* (G scale)
1/1 Scale (Prototype): 17 - 23' 5.181 - 7.01m

*Large scale trains include a variety of scales that all operate on the same gauge of track, commonly called G gauge. The scale of the models vary by manufacturer, hence the greater variation in these minimum requirements.


----------

